# If you could be a human....



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 13, 2007)

Some people like to talk about what type ofanimal they'd like to be (my human sister Robin used to dream aboutbeing a red haired invisible flying cat). 

But if you could be a human....what would you like to DO? Justthink...you'd have fingers and thumbs....and could get into more treatsand stuff....

What would you like to do for a job...

The BunFather


----------



## MissBea (Apr 14, 2007)

I would want to work in a hair salon - I lovegrooming hair and cutting it with my teeth. Mama says I'd have to usescissors though.

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, I would have to be a king or something. Ofcourse, I would need servants, money, and probably a queen. Okay, maybeI would settle for a thief. I am rather good at stealing andescaping.lol

-Peter:bunnybutt:


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 14, 2007)

I think it would be fun if I were a rabbit judgeand all of the rabbit judges were rabbits. Then I could pick them up,make them set, and when I was done with them throw them back in thesmelly little box I took them out of. And when they tried to get out ofthe box, or even look at the rabbit next to them, I could push theirheads back down. That is what I would want to if I were a person.

Ice Cream


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 14, 2007)

Babii Here:

If i were to be a human i would want my owner to be smaller then me andthreat her how she treats me, limited treats..limited out door play andall that stuff.


----------



## TinkleBunny (Apr 14, 2007)

I would be Marilyn Monroe. Definatly.

Can't you see it??












~TinkleBunny~


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, I see the resemblence. 

King Peter....ah I can see it now. Bow down before me slaves!!!


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 16, 2007)

Easy - Craisin factory owner!

Of course that would be in addition to being some type of royal.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Apr 16, 2007)

*Bun-Bun:*
I'd like to be a porn star.

*Cocoa:*
That's stupid. I'd like to be a space explorer!!

*Bun-Bun:*
Dork.

*Cocoa:*
Oh kiss my fluffy tail, play boy bunny.


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I think my title says it all - I'm aPrincess. I don't need to be human to assert my place in theworld. So far, my subjects are just limited to my humans andmy brother Charlie, but one day, I will have millions obeying!

If I were not a Princess, and had to work for a living... 
I would be an olympic gymnist specializing in floor routines.I would show of my flips and hops and jumps and be the best!

PM (Princess Misty)


----------



## Loki (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I would want to be a farmer! I don't think I'd be successful though. I'd eat everything I grow! 



loki


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd be a disco dancer....or an explorer..

I just gotsta keep on the move!

Drew


----------



## The Gang of Fur (Apr 20, 2007)

I think me would bee a feed store ownerr. Then Icould have all the treets I wanted. all the time! Or a rockstar. Thenn peeple might give me the respect and aww me deserves! Well,at leest mommee gives me that. except for that "little man" thing. sheedoesn't no what shee's saying!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

I tink id be a CHEF!

Vegetarians only dat is.

mmm...salad....


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 21, 2007)

Flower: "I'd be a bunny toy inventor!!"

Trixie: "I'd invent better ways to make noise!!"

Maisie: "I'd invent better hidey spots that fit largerrabbits like us...all those igloos and stuff are for really SMALLbunnies..."

Mama: "I think Drew would indeed be an explorer ordancer. Dusty I see as a mountain climber.Mopsy...a talkshow host."

Hehe!!


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I'd want to be the GodFather....as long as I had good bunny-guards around me.

I have tried tailoring....and landscapring...and other things. But mom and dad didn't like my attempts.

What do they know?

The BunFather


----------



## The Oblivion (May 2, 2007)

I'd be a couch pertater! (Mommy told me thisISN'T a pertater on a couch.I still dun beleave her!) But then I'd havemaid bunnies that would play with me,and human slaves that would cleanmy messes with chains on their necks! BWAHAHAA



-Obli.


----------



## Georgie (May 3, 2007)

if i wuz a humin........i just wanna have thumbs! it wood make dis tiping fing reeeeeely ez!



or mebbe a arkitekt...well, mebbe a demolishon expert! i's better at dat!!


----------



## Nibbles (May 9, 2007)

Some days I think I'd be good as a boss in organized crime, but I'll settle for Queen of the Nothern Hemisphere. 

Tax collector, too. Paper money is *so* tasty! (of course, I_could_ just steal it and buy shares in banana importing.... Thatway i could have *all* the bananas I wanted, *all* the time!)


----------



## Gingivere (Jul 19, 2007)

This, my friends, is a no-brainer.

I would rule the world.

Queen Gingivere


----------



## Roxie (Jul 19, 2007)

i would be a proffesianal digger or model. I am very good at both of them

~Roxie :adorable:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Bracon: A model

Warren: A professional wrestler


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Jul 23, 2007)

hola!!! trixie here and i would be the best supermodel and movie star if i was a human.. maybe even taking over the universe and change it's name to funny bunny carrot land.. aww that would be nice... any cutie boy buns out here that r single and want a movie-star???? :adorable: 
peace, love, and many happy-dances,
Trixie Fufu AKA the movie star :blueribbon:


----------



## Leaf (Aug 10, 2007)

I would be a a Safety Inspector, or work for OSHA.

I am so good here, pointing out "dangers" to the human that should KNOW better than to have around this joint now that I've arrived.

*Cricket


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 10, 2007)

I would be a boxing champ...(sometimes i box mommys hands when i don't want to be messed with-- though sh never listens to me)

---Frosty

ashes-- chef ( i like to eat)

Taffy---president... i want bunnies to rule.....ohhh ...wait we already do

blossom- a millionairess

ivy- photographer.. I like playing with mommys camera

Foster-- private investigator (get away with snooping)


----------



## ~DopeyDoo~ (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh a princess or a spoilt little rich girl, maybe a bit like........Paris Hilton.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

Wiggles: I love my bunny life! I wouldn't trade it for the world!

Dahlia: I'd be an acrobat for sure!

Bam-Bam: I'd be a chef!


----------



## riley_rulz (Aug 26, 2007)

I would be either a hair-dresser, (i am very hygenic, i groom myself all the time), or a lawn mower, grass is tasty!


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 27, 2007)

Male supermodel  Definitely. :thankyou:


...Or if they can't handle me, I guess I could be a bartender. Eeeeverybody loves a smexy bartender  Except that whole "I'll tell you when I've had enough! " thing miiiight get old. But that's what bouncers are for.

~Butter


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

umm...i would like to be a hairdresser because i amvery talented at chewing off my mummy's hair. 

either that or a male gigalo because chicks dig me. when i wason my bunny datewith my mummy, THREE people said i was a big boy and that i was "beautiful"


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 28, 2007)

*~DopeyDoo~ wrote: *


> Oh a princess or a spoilt little rich girl, maybe a bit like........Paris Hilton.


that's hot.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 28, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> Male supermodel  Definitely. :thankyou:
> 
> 
> ...Or if they can't handle me, I guess I could be a bartender. Eeeeverybody loves a smexy bartender  Except that whole "I'll tell you when I've had enough! " thing miiiight get old. But that's what bouncers are for.
> ...



hahahaha 2 cute butter!!!!

<333,

Irie and Trixie the princess:rabbithop


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Ice Cream wrote: *


> I think it would be fun if I were a rabbit judgeand all of the rabbit judges were rabbits. Then I could pick them up,make them set, and when I was done with them throw them back in thesmelly little box I took them out of. And when they tried to get out ofthe box, or even look at the rabbit next to them, I could push theirheads back down. That is what I would want to if I were a person.
> 
> Ice Cream


Amen! 

Although Supreme Ruler of the World would be o.k., then my brothers and sisters could each be in charge of a continent or vegetalbe stand.

Velvet


----------

